# Installing OpenOffice.org



## dennylin93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi, I'm wondering how long it takes to build editors/openoffice.org-2 or editors/openoffice.org-3. It's a huge port, so I want to know how long my computer needs to be left on beforehand.

Currently, I have openoffice.org-2 installed from packages. Openoffice.org-3.tbz doesn't seem to exist on any of the mirrors (no idea why).


----------



## sverreh (Jul 7, 2009)

Killasmurf86 has been kind enough to make a package of 3.1

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=29777&highlight=openoffice#post29777


----------



## lyuts (Jul 7, 2009)

If you are still interested, then it took about 4 hours to compile it on my Core2Duo 2GHz.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks, I was speculating that it would be even longer. I think I'll try it out in a few days.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Is it possible to make just two languages rather full localized language support?

And the free disk space that's needed (~11 GB), does it apply to /tmp or /usr?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 7, 2009)

lyuts said:
			
		

> If you are still interested, then it took about 4 hours to compile it on my Core2Duo 2GHz.



It took me 12 hours with my Pentium4-HTT @3GHz, 2.5GB (+ My HDD is encrypted with AES-256)


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 8, 2009)

Completed the build today. It took me 9 hours on a Pentium D 945 3.4 Ghz processor.


----------



## lyuts (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks like I underestimated my compilation time. My apologies.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 9, 2009)

It's fine. Pentium D is faster than Pentium 4 though slower than Core 2 Duo processors, so I was expecting something between 4 and 12 hours.


----------

